

Show HN: Prototype demo of my indie iOS/OSX game [Save the Pixels] - beshrkayali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P-0U3DqIOc

======
beshrkayali
Playable demo:
[https://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9780](https://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9780)
(Download love engine from <http://love2d.org>)

